

Show HN: Buy stuff through your terminal - mkx
http://zinc.io/cli

======
jason_wang
This is awesome! Great example app for the Zinc API.

Now you just need to integrate with those smart fridges so an order with
Amazon Fresh is automatically placed when I run low on something.

------
samatman
Cute!

You can get a significantly higher resolution with Unicode Block Elements[1]
and a half tone foreground-background algorithm.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_Elements](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_Elements)

~~~
FriedPickles
Ahh very cool. I'll have to add support for this to ihmage.com

~~~
heptal
Thanks for the credit. I've also got animated gif support somewhere in those
gists (and a server for generating them written in Julia).

------
lazyjones
Why does this even access a server (i.e. the hosted zinc api)? This could be
done purely on the client side (= better privacy, security and performance),
so I assume it's because zinc wants to add its affiliate id and earn a
commission.

~~~
FriedPickles
I'm one of the guys working on this.

We don't add an affiliate ID. A totally client-side solution would be really
cool--we're thinking about making one but it does present a few more
challenges. If it wasn't clear, this is more of a proof-of-concept than a
practical solution.

If you have an idea that requires a fully client-side library, let us know and
we can help!

------
mrjaeger
I don't mean to use HN like SO but I keep getting the error:

"IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/private/tmp/pip-build-
root/zinc/setup.py'"

Any idea why this might be? Looks awesome and wish I could try it!

~~~
mkx
Which version of pip are you using? It should work if you upgrade to 1.5.1.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
I was getting the same error on 1.0, looks like I need to upgrade.

------
dec0dedab0de
The install failed from PyPI using pip. Missing setup.py. Works fine from
github though.
[https://github.com/wangjohn/zinc_cli/archive/master.tar.gz](https://github.com/wangjohn/zinc_cli/archive/master.tar.gz)

~~~
mkx
Make sure to use pip 1.5.1 and it should work.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Does this only support Python 2? I'm fully updated for pip, but I had to put
it in a virtualenv and point it to python 2. You might want to mention that if
it doesn't support 3.

------
Ryel
I was hooked when I saw cheetos

------
Aloha
It presumes one is using whatever pip is - its not in debian's repository .

~~~
rahimnathwani
Yes it is: [http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/python-
pip](http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/python-pip)

